# Union Flite M/L or L/XL (HELP!!!)



## Alkasquawlik (Jul 13, 2010)

What type of boot do you have?


----------



## Jon312K (Jan 19, 2012)

Alkasquawlik said:


> What type of boot do you have?


Nitro Athems


----------



## tonyisnowhere (Sep 24, 2012)

I have the same problem with the strap showing a lot on the ankle strap. I thought of maybe just buying Large/ Ex.Lrg straps only. But some people reassured me my Med/Large on my 10.5 foot should be fine with the shrinkage tech I got in the boot. I know how you feel we are at that awkward in between size.

Have you pulled your heelcup out to 2 (furthest setting) yet?


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

Jon312K said:


> I'm really getting worked up about this.


----------



## Jon312K (Jan 19, 2012)

tonyisnowhere said:


> I have the same problem with the strap showing a lot on the ankle strap. I thought of maybe just buying Large/ Ex.Lrg straps only. But some people reassured me my Med/Large on my 10.5 foot should be fine with the shrinkage tech I got in the boot. I know how you feel we are at that awkward in between size.
> 
> Have you pulled your heelcup out to 2 (furthest setting) yet?


Yeah, that's exactly it. Both M/L and L/XL fit my boot size. It sucks. No i haven't, i thought it would just make it worse because i already have most of the boot overhang on the back. What worries me is i have 3/4 of an inch of space on each side (back and front), where my binding sits on my board. Will that give me less control over my board? My old bindings covered all that surface without going over the edge.

i put my ankle strap on the furthest setting and it fits good. just the toe strap fits awkward.


----------



## NWBoarder (Jan 10, 2010)

I own a pair of the L/XL Flites and I have a size 13 boot. My boot is a tight fit in the bindings. I think the Flites run on the smaller end of the scale. You would probably do fine with the L/XL.


----------



## Jon312K (Jan 19, 2012)

NWBoarder said:


> I own a pair of the L/XL Flites and I have a size 13 boot. My boot is a tight fit in the bindings. I think the Flites run on the smaller end of the scale. You would probably do fine with the L/XL.


Oh nice. How do u like them? I haven't gotten a chance to try mine out yet. If they're too small, i think i'll go with the XL.


----------



## NWBoarder (Jan 10, 2010)

Jon312K said:


> Oh nice. How do u like them? I haven't gotten a chance to try mine out yet. If they're too small, i think i'll go with the XL.


When I first got them, I absolutely loved them. Now, I still like them, but I need a better everyday binding. They started out as a semi soft binding, and now they're a very soft binding. I've ridden for 2 full seasons now though, so I feel like that's expected. I've also ridden them pretty hard, so that comes into play too. That being said, they'll still work great for a park binding, which is exactly what I'll use them for. 

If I had to pick something to complain about on them, it would be the the ratchets first and toe strap second. The ratchets were buttery smooth until about halfway through the second season. Now, they get stuck a lot when trying to release them. The toe strap started out good, but actually got worse as it go used. It started out always staying snug, but now it slips off my toe occasionally. In the end, for $130 brand new, I feel like they've been a good value overall. 

Sent from my SPH-D710 using VerticalSports.Com App


----------

